# Tommy Del



## Spikesdad (Dec 3, 2005)

Anybody any info on the 'Tommy Del' and a sister tug. These two, together with an EX RNAS Heavy lift vessel, were sold to an Australian outfit and left Southampton, in the mid 90s, bound for Somalia. One was pirated, then scuttled. I believe the delivery crew had to find their own way home.


----------

